# What do riders see when you use a nickname...?



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

I enabled my nickname and everything from the partner app shows up as "Nickname (Realname)". Pretty damn pointless if my real name still shows up in parenthesis. In my profile, it looks like the Uber just changed my first name to that, instead of having a separate nickname field.

The Uber email claimed riders only see the nick, but the fact that it's showing up with my real name in my profile makes me question this. So what do riders actually see?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Just the nick and first real name letters, depending on the size of your nick.

Name yourself: Tipucheapskate


----------

